# New recovery is 5.0.2.1 works perfect



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes the last version fixed the mounting issue 5.0.2.1 is what you want!
Thanks Koush


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

can anyone else confirm this? i dont wanna ipdate cuz i heard 5.0.1.0 was borked


----------



## ewhitak (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes it works but I can not get my older backups to work. But the backup I made on the latest CWM worked perfectly


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Possible solution. Revert to CWM 4.x, revert to your older backup, update to CWM 5.x, create new backup. Can CWM5.x restore it then? If so, then this kind of jerry-rig update should be done for all backups that people have made before making the permanent switch to 5.x. This is what I plan to do, but I'm not gonna be in a good place to flash for a little while.

If anyone can confirm this solution as working, I'll get a separate thread going as a [How-to] for updating to CWM 5.x. PMs are fine, replys to this message are fine too. Keep me posted.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

finally............koush had to be pulling out any hair he has................what?? about 6 rebuilds over the weekend............anyways, this one is working for me.


----------



## guerrilla_style (Aug 13, 2011)

So I have a back up I made with 5.0.1.0 and I got stuck on the boot screen when I tried to restore minutes later. I had to reinstall my ROM to get my phone to work. Can I retore the same back up with 5.0.2.1…?


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> can anyone else confirm this? i dont wanna ipdate cuz i heard 5.0.1.0 was borked


I upgraded, made a nandroid, everything worked as expected. Assumed my old backups wouldn't work, though, so I got rid of them.

sent from my bolt


----------



## arcanexvi (Jul 3, 2011)

5.x backups before this build don't restore. Guess I'm SOL on the backup i actually want to restore


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just restored a backup I made from a version 3.x.x. Something. It worked perfect, but then rom manager wouldn't work on that ROM. Clockwork recovery worked fine though, and I restored my current configuration that way after making a fresh backup of the old one. I guess I got lucky. Thanks koush, must have been a busy weekend.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

"arcanexvi said:


> 5.x backups before this build don't restore. Guess I'm SOL on the backup i actually want to restore


Use android kitchen to turn your backup into an update zip file so you can flash it like a normal ROM. I did this but i am not great with typing out everything needed to do this. Google it since this is a long process to get everything setup. Shopping list.
1 java development tools
2 cygwin
3 android kitchen
4 a computer (should have been number one)
5 abilty to follow instructions

You should be fine I did this with 2 very important backups so i can just flash them instead of depending on restore. I can even rename them like a radio and flash in HBoot in really bad cases


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

if your backup was made on a older 5x recovery your probally out of luck. But the 5.0.2.1 will restore old backups from 4x


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

5.0.2.1 not working so perfectly for me, the issue (& only issue) I am having with it & honestly I have had the same issue with all version of cwm but for 3.1.0.2, that issue being simply rebooting into recovery, it sometimes takes 2-3 attempts before it will reboot into recovery, The only version of cwm that I never once had trouble getting into recovery was 3.1.0.2, every release after that I have had the issue, so Im back to 3.1.0.2 for now.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> that issue being simply rebooting into recovery


How are you rebooting into recovery? As far as I know, there are 3 ways:

1) computer -> adb reboot recovery
2) advanced power options from main power button menu
3) from within ROM Manager

Which have you used, and do you have this problem with all methods? I ask because I've had this problem too, but it's never consistent or reliably reproducible.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish he would add in the ability to boot into bootloader.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Did anyone flash cwm and get their sd card wiped?


----------

